# Books found at Amazon.



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I just found several books on prop making, animatronics, etc over at amazon. I have a link here for a book called Affordable Animatronics. Don't forget to look below for other books related to this one. Ugh, so many books, so little money!!Amazon.com: Harry's Affordable Animatronics - How to Guide - Volume 2 (9780974884561): Harry Lapping, and Robert Van Deest, Jim Litchko: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51qVgTy3IaL


----------

